# Circle City Monthly Ride, OC CA, 4th Anniversary Aug. 11, 2019



## tripple3 (Jul 18, 2019)

4 years of Rides on the 2nd Sunday!
Come on out; always a great time!
*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA August 11, 2019*

*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday August 11th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.*

*

Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.*


----------



## Eric (Aug 1, 2019)

Here is a link to the original very first Circle City ride.  I cant believe it has been 4 years already.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/circle-city-monthly-bike-ride-oc-ca-aug-9th.76726/ 

I really miss all you guys...

Eric


----------



## mrg (Aug 2, 2019)

How about tire company bikes like the 1st ride ?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 2, 2019)

mrg said:


> How about tire company bikes like the 1st ride



OK! Tire Store Bikes!
Bring them out; let's see 'em.
Goodrich, Goodyear, Firestone, Sears, Western Auto, just to name a few....







Tag a few regulars @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @kevin x @58tornado @eddie_bravo @fordmike65 @birdzgarage 
Come on out and ride with us!
Tire store bikes encouraged but not required.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 3, 2019)

Been a while since I’ve been to this one
Gonna try an make this ride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 4, 2019)

eddie_bravo said:


> Been a while since I’ve been to this one
> Gonna try an make this ride



Awesome; hope to see you Eddie!
Old bike enthusiasts of all ages show up for this ride.
I have met quite a few new-comers to the hobby here as well.
All are welcome; come on out.
2nd Sunday, August 11 at 10am







This is the ride where @Hippie Mike bounced off his seat while steering with his feet.
He rode it on the fender over to the grass without hitting the trash can.
 He was definitely having a great time that day!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2019)

Hey there @BFGforme this ride is tomorrow August 11, second Sunday every month for FOUR Years.
Tire Store bike if you have one, Like B.F. Goodrich!
Come on out let's ride!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2019)

Dang it! I forgot the OC ride was today! Next month for sure


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 11, 2019)

Couldn’t make it either 
Last minute thing came up

Putting it on my calendar for next month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 11, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Dang it! I forgot the OC ride was today! Next month for sure





eddie_bravo said:


> Couldn’t make it either
> Last minute thing came up
> 
> Putting it on my calendar for next month
> ...



A great time with 19 Riders of all ages, all having fun.



























We will be there next month on the second Sunday, September 8th
Enjoy the ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 11, 2019)

Here’s a few snapshots from the day.


































Happy 4th anniversary to the Orange Circle Ride!
And a shout out to Eric and Shawna in Arizona, for kicking this ride off and a big thanks to Kevin for picking up the torch and leading the ride today. I think we saw some areas that many of us had not seen before.
Great ride!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2019)

So bummed! Lot's of beautiful ladies out in the OC!


----------



## mrg (Aug 11, 2019)

Great day for a Ride in the OC, always seems I’m dog sitting the weekend of the Circle City Ride!, as I’ve told my daughter ( and everyone else ) your lucky Rambo so easy or I wouldn’t be watching him all the time!


----------

